# المظهر الضوئى



## bluechem (13 يونيو 2011)

شباب مين عنده معلومات عن المظهر الضوئى"*Optical brightener"*

المستخدم فى المنظفات السائله مثل برسيل جل


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (18 يونيو 2011)

هو فى الغالب مادة تسمى تجاريا البلانك فور وهى تستخدم كمنصع ضوئى فى كثير من المنظفات واذا كنت من مصر فستجدها باذن الله متوفرة بمحلات الكيماويات الموجودة بشارع الجيش بالعتبة وعلى فكرة هذه المادة ذات تاثير عالى جدا فى هذا الغرض وهذا بالتجربة العملية


----------



## Teknovalley (21 يونيو 2011)

اخي الكريم خالد يونس
هل البلانك فور يباع في صورة سائل شفاف بني اللون أم له صورة أخرى؟


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (26 يونيو 2011)

الذى استخدمه اخى عبارة عن بودر اصفر اللون وليس سائل


----------



## محمد النمر2 (8 يوليو 2011)

مشكور يا اخ خالد عل هذ المعلومات


----------



## wael_QWE (7 أكتوبر 2014)

لا الله الا الله سيدنا محمد رسول الله


----------

